# Sounding the market



## Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Question to you pro and amater comic auters.

would you exchange your time and tallents , a couple of pages in exchange for a professionaly printed copy of the book and getting some extra exposier and artist credit.
Plus the oppertunaty to buy copyes of the book at COST to sell as you see fit "about 2 to 3 dolars us depending on numbers of pages and examples printed".  

why this?
i was looking in to getting my stories/comic printed to sell at cons but so far no luck finding a printer capable of doing small numbers at an affordable price BUT Lulu.com price isent bad , printing medium numbers of a large book makes for a desent value .

now untill i finish my scooling and horible spelling , thers no way in heck i can fill 60 to 100 pages on my own or expect to sell 500 comic.

By making the book a compilation and if evrybody takes a couple of books off my hands , we all get publisht in one big book and we can sell one nice looking book at cons plus i wont get stuck with monster overstock.

what i am asking if it's the sort of offer that ppl would be interested in ,it's going to take a year untill i get the book in gear.

so what do you say , voice your oppinion and sujestion here.


----------

